# Name all of your fish (no matter what kind) who have died for a memorial service



## Somethingstoofishy (Apr 1, 2013)

Here is a tribute to all the fish that have died inmy life
Foo-Betta
Foo2-Betta
Foo3-Betta
Foo4-Betta
Foo5-Betta
No Name-Betta
Bubbles-(ONLY GIRL EVER HAD FOR ME)Betta 
Nemo-Neon Tetra
Dory-Neon Tetra
Flo-Neon Tetra
Flo Jr.-Neon Tetra
Phil-Betta
R.I.P. my friends, Neon Tetras and Bettas  
*These fish are in timely order, first dead to last*


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Peach- VT pink pastel (orange dalmatian? ) Betta
Count Manzeppi- HM dragonscale Betta


----------



## bettaakapes (Dec 17, 2012)

amazonia and warrior-silver zebra angel pair 
destinee-female angel
sharkie1-rainbow shark 
sharkie2-redtail shark 
goldie-blue betta 
5 unamed neon tetras. 
ive been keeping fish for a while. 
RIP.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Mustard- Guppy
Marmite- Guppy
Red- Guppy
Nelson- Guppy
Bramley- Apple Snail
Gala- Apple Snail


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Too many goldfish, koi, guppies, and an assortment of other small tropical fish over the years - Causes of death varied
"(Sap)Phire" (blue and red veiltail betta with long pectoral fins) - Old age
"Flame" (red veil tail betta) - Cause of death unknown
Small spotted pleco - Was extremely skinny and died the day we brought him home
"Silver" (silver arowana we raised from a little baby to an 18" monster) - Lost to a freak accident
"Pinky" (albino oscar) - HIH disease
"Tiger" (tiger oscar) - HIH disease
7 unnamed Blood Parrot Cichlids - Eventually succumbed to swim bladder disease and organ failure (blood parrots too often have physical deformities that drastically impact their quality of life) after about five years
8" long common pleco - Had him for close to six years, cause of death unknown
Silver metallic koi - Cause of death unknown 
"Ares" (multicoloured delta tail betta) - Accident
"Grimm" (copper double tail betta) - Cause of death unknown
"Asriel" (MG type dragon scale superdelta tail betta) - Accident

All my fish that have passed on... I will always wonder about whether or not I could have done more for some of them, but I will never regret having brought any of them into my life. I don't care if the majority opinion is that "they're just fish." Each and every one had left a mark on me and will forever hold a place in my heart. So, SIP, dear friends.


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

Derp
Ct - remained unnammed. Succombed to internal parasites coupled with dropsy.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dragon, ct male betta
Magic, vt male betta
Janey, dt female betta
Lavender, hm female betta
Sip all you guys D:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

And Oscar apple snail and Lemon gold mystery snail


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Gallifrey-CT Male
Scorch-VT Male
Stony-Double Tail Male
Rhody-Powder Blue Dwarf Gourami
The Avengers-6 Silver Tip Tetras
Unnamed Cherry Barbs (4)
Dainty The Dwarf Cory Cat
Unnamed Black CT Female


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Such a long and sad list due to careless fishkeeping...

Edgar: Betta (cold water)
Poe: Betta (not sure how she died)
Perry: Frog (cannibalism)
Entree: Frog (poisoned)
Eerie: Frog (poisoned)
Magic: Glowlight Tetra (killed and eaten)
Dragon: Glowlight Tetra (killed and eaten)
Mayella: Glowlight Tetra (killed and eaten)
Humber: Glowlight Tetra (killed and eaten)
Koesmed: Glowlight Tetra (killed and eaten)
Yin: Molly (swim bladder)
Yang: Molly (internal parasite)
Penny: Otocinclus (unknown disease)
Cabbage: Otocinclus (unknown disease)
Simon: Otocinclus (carried unknown disease)
Peanut: Snail (neighbour took him and he disappeared)
Butter: Snail (neighbour took her and she disappeared)

But since January 2013 I have known about QTing and WC and I am yet to lose any of my seventeen fish and two snails


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

Jaws (goldfish from childhood) - That thing was a fighter. He lived in a bowl for years. We took him to a goldfish pond so that he would have space and a good home, but he died.
Alaric (red VT male) - My first betta. He got caught in the filter intake and made a valiant effort, but unfortunately passed away afterward.
Trigg (red VT male) - He died today. He'd been very sick and came through it and was completely back to normal then apparently relapsed and though he tried, he didn't make it.


----------



## Lonely Dragon (Mar 28, 2013)

Bettas:
Oliver-blue veiltail male (old age)
Red-red veiltail male (suicide...)
Rainbow-white veiltail male (eaten...by a newt)
Turquoise-turquoise veiltail male (old age)
Fireball-red crowntail male (always nervous...probably a heart attack)
Finn-green/blue veiltail male (always sick)
Pyro-blue/red halfmoon male (cold water...)
3 females with forgotten names...

Tropical fish:
Pepper-blackskirt tetra (old age-he was 10!)
Salt the 1st-blackskirt tetra (ich)
Salt the 2nd-blackskirt tetra (old age)
Several others with forgotten names...but mostly old age

Goldfish:
Goldy-orange comet (eaten by racoon)
******-white comet (eaten by racoon)
Copper-copper comet (eaten by racoon...are you sensing a trend here?)
Creamsicle-orange/white comet (tank too small)
White Tip-orange/white comet (tank too small)
Boo-Boo-comet (born deformed)
Bandaid-comet (born deformed)
Small Fry-comet (stopped growing...)
Several others with forgotten names...

Yeah, I've had a lot of fish in my 19 years.

I've also have aquatic frogs that died of old age..and 1 escaped, along with 2 newts. One died of old age and the other escaped and dried out on the floor..with a mealworm hanging out of it's mouth...


----------



## jasperandecho (Mar 27, 2013)

Rainbow: male betta (old age) 
Sissy: goldfish (poor water quality)
Romeo Caspian Hansel: male betta (unknown illness)
Romeo Caspian Hansel II: male betta (swim bladder disorder)

I've only had a few fish in my life! R.I.P My Aquatic Adopted Children


----------



## KoriC (Mar 19, 2013)

Boyfriend's: 

Mr. Itchy: old age
Mr. Scratchy: Cat got him 
Sir Fatticus: Unknown
Wiggles: One of my boyfriends Guppies jumped the tank last week.

Mine: 

Sir Fatticus II: Knocked over and shocked into ice cold water while I was out. 

SIP fishies :c


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

Rocky-M, Halfmoon- Unsuitable water temperature
Fiorenzo-M, Doubletail- Extremely sick from the get go


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

5 ghost shrimp
Sir Bubbles- dwarf gourami, he died last night or this morning. This thread is great cuz we can honor past fish of all kinds. 

SIP my fishies and everyone else's.


----------

